# tap filter/ aerator size



## 362bkr (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all i definately need a new filter/ aerator for my sink tap in my Rapido 997 and there are loads on ebay but i dont know if its a 22mm or a 20mm ? i have tried measuring but not sure, can anyone help please ? :?


----------

